# Weird Behavior Using Galleon 2.01



## LatinPrince131 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the strangest problem I'm using the latest galleon build and I have galleon send files directly to my PC, problm is whenever Galleon transfers the files for me Windows Media Player or any other player I've tried tells me my key is incorrect... 

I've checked the key in Galleon and my Tivo Desktop countless times and they are a perfect match. I'm scratching my head on this one and I'm asking someone else if they've had similar problems and or if there is a fix available, thanks!  

PS: Manual Tivo transfers with Tivo Desktop work fine for me, using Tivo Desktop 2.2 and 7.2.1 on my Tivo.


----------

